# Junit Tests aus unterschiedlichen Projekten hintereinander ausführen?



## askarn (28. Jun 2010)

Ich benutze Junit 4 und als Entwicklungsumgebung Eclipse.
Jetzt habe ich mehrere Projekte, die jeweils ein eigenes Package mit JUnit Tests haben, besteht die Möglichkeit diese Junit Tests hintereinander auszuführen. (Manuell kann ich immer nur ein Package ausführen). Drag and Drop funktioniert ja leider in der Junit View nicht.


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (28. Jun 2010)

Ja diese möglichkeit gibt es. 

Allerdings auf die "altmodische" nicht IDE gestützte art und weise. 

Du kannst jedes UnitTestCase wie eine übliche klasse aufrufen und verwenden. Die GUI-Unterstützung sollte dabei nicht verlohren gehen, nur die Bar an der seite von Eclipse wird halt durch ein Frame ersetzt was aufpoppt. 

Soweit ich weiß, kann man unittest auch als eine sogenannte testsuit zusammenfassen. das sollte dann auch in eclipse funktionieren und genau das sein was du suchst.

ergo --> google junit testsuit

hoffe ich konnte helfen

LG 

WhiTeY


----------



## knoppers (28. Jun 2010)

Man kann sich seine eigene Testsuite für alle Projekte selbst erstellen. Wir haben das bei Projekten in unserer Firma gemacht. Wir nutzen dies für sämtliche Schichten zum testen.

1. Externe Java Projekt in Eclipse
2. Du erstellst dir einen Handler der sämtliche Projekte oder auch nur einzelne Projekte durchläuft, bzw. testest. Du kannst dies mit bekanntgabe der verwendeten Klassen tun, oder tust alles durch Reflection auflösen (Was natürlich etwas aufwändiger ist).


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jun 2010)

Du kannst die TestSuites auch automatisch von Eclipse generieren und aktualisieren lassen. JUnit 4 Suites werden allerdings erst ab Eclipse 3.7 unterstützt werden. Bis dahin kannst du auch mit wenigen Zeilen Java Code automatisiert deine Suites erstellen lassen (einfach mit einem BufferedWriter). Dieses Programm dann in regelmäßigen Abständen ausführen und schon hast du die Tests jedes Projekts in einer Suite zusammengefasst und hast eine Suite die alle Suites hintereinander ausführt.


----------

